# Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2007, WCIU-TV



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Milwaukee Bucks went 3-17 with Michael Redd sidelined. With the star guard back in the lineup, they've reached that win total in their last three games.
> 
> Redd and the Bucks look to build on their recent success when they host the Chicago Bulls in a Central Division matchup Sunday.
> 
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>34 - 27 (.557)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>24 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>10 - 19</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Milwaukee Bucks </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>22 - 37 (.373)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fifth, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>13 - 12</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>9 - 25</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.0</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.458</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.432</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.0</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>103.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.464</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.476</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>61</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>61</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>59</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>57</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>58</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>51</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>44</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>52</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>55</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>40</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Redd, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>39</TD><TD class=inTxt>27.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>49</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Boykins, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>51</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Patterson, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>58</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bell, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>59</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bogut, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>59</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Villanueva, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ilyasova, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>45</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Skinner, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>53</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gadzuric, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>44</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Noel, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Greer, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>19</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Markota, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Reiner, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Terry Stotts</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
http://www.nba.com/games/20070304/CHIMIL/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Bucks intent on beating Chicago



> After the Milwaukee Bucks defeated the Golden State Warriors last Tuesday night at the Bradley Center, forward Ruben Patterson said the talk in the locker room was about payback.
> 
> The next two games would be against the Toronto Raptors and Chicago Bulls, and the Bucks felt they owed them both. Milwaukee had lost twice before to Toronto and three times to Chicago.
> 
> ...


\\

Should be an interesting game. Bogut seems intimidated by Wallace, he and Tyrus exchanged a few words in the game in Milwaukee in January (a game where TT played extremely well despite his turnover issues), and Redd's playing small forward.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Narek, I'm surprised it didn't say "Bucks vs. Bucks"! Just kidding!

These guys have been playing well since Redd came back. We need this one, though. 

Bulls 102
Bucks 95

Go Bulls!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*



Good Hope said:


> Narek, I'm surprised it didn't say "Bucks vs. Bucks"! Just kidding!
> 
> These guys have been playing well since Redd came back. We need this one, though.
> 
> ...


Hey, how could I mess this one up? :biggrin: 

Rumor has it they actually played defense for a quarter against Toronto. Game was only on in the MIlwaukee Metro area, so I couldn't see with my own eyes if it was true. Both teams had bad shooting percentages - so I tend to think it was a off night shooting for both teams. I've got decent seats for the game and the Bulls haven't lost in Milwaukee when I've been there in person.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Narek! I was looking so hard for the mistake in the name that I missed the date! 

Who exactly is going to be on the teams in the year 2997?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Chicago's game on March 4 at Milwaukee will air at 5 p.m. CT on WCIU (game is at 2 p.m. CT) 

Due to ABC's exclusive time window.

I won't be listening to any radio or visiting any website until the game is over.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

rather than wait *990 years* for this game, i did check my NBA league pass schedule, and it is on the pass at 3pm ET/2pm CT. 

so they are showing it live...erm...in...the...future...future...future...(evil laugh).

:smilewink

sorry narek, couldn't resist.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

2997, Poor narek.

Directv ch. 752...year to be determined at a later date :lol: 

(we still love you, narek)


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Wow Bulls are out of sync on the offensive end after Gordon sits down :|
Why are Brown and Duhon taking so many shots? :|


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Tape Delay is so lame.

Anyway, looking at the boxscore it seems like Gordon's the only one who came to play. I will be very surprised if we this one. It's a road to begin with and we're like 2-16 in Milwaukee since MJ's retirement.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

deng finally on track, with 6 in a row. givees gordan some help on offense (gordan had 7 in a row before).


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

WTF did skiles take out ben,look at the game he was having and once they took him out we started to lose.But he doesn't take out his boy kirk who bricking,and TO the ball.Ben should be playing 35+ mins tonight,he's not in foul trouble and playing well thiers no excuse for him not too,but will skiles do it NO.Thats why i cann't see Ben being a bull in 2 years unless Skiles is out of here.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

This is a Gordon vs Redd game, wow what a show!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Gordon is on his way to a big game. I think they said he's 7-11 for 19 points.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Skiles has a personal grudge against Gordon :lol:


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Ahhh! GORDON STOP PASSING THE BALL AND SHOOT


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

gordan is hot tonight. 1pt lead.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

charlie v with a 3 pt reply


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Looking at the box score, looks like BG7 is on fire. BG7 vs Redd show huh


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Gordon could well come close to 50 today.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

The way Ben shooting he should have 50 tonight, if Skiles allows him too.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

might be one of those games where gordan needs to be overly aggressive on his offense. 
rest of the team looks out of sync.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Remember, MRedd22 said he wants to get banned from the site if Gordon scores 50 points. All the better if it happens against the Bucks... 

This tape delay is so stupid though. I turned on FSN, hoping they'd have the game on, and then they had a thing that said Your Watching Milwaukee Bucks Basketball (during the commercial break), and I thought I got lucky...and then when they returned from commercial break, they had some weird tournament thing on.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*









Chicago Bulls' Tyrus Thomas, right, is charged with a offensive foul as he runs over Milwaukee Bucks' Andrew Bogut, left, in the first half of a basketball game Sunday March 4, 2007, in Milwaukee.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Score please, Yahoo sports score doesn't equal the stats.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

I wonder if our tall defensive guard Thabo shouldn't get a shot at Redd. Redd always kills us because he can shoot over our guards. This is what we drafted him for, right?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Gordon seems to have come out in the second half ice cold...


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Gordon is STONE COLD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

When Wallace went out, Skiles decided to go smaller. Not small, smaller.


----------



## LIBlue (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

What the score and how much time is left?


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Has anyone else noticed that Du is in a shooting slump AGAIN.....

Where the HELL is Sefolosha SKILES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Man, Redd is going for 50 tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Bulls better find some offense, or nearly shut out the Bucks for a good stretch of what's left.

Bucks with 72 points with 5:04 left. 

Redd is amazing tonight. Tall order.

Now it's 77 points with 4:18 left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Well, this looks done. Redd's making everything(whose guarding him?) and we're having our usual 3rd qtr blues of poor shooting and turnovers.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

KG with another TRIPLE DOUBLE. A HUGE one too. 33 points, 13 rebounds and 10 assists. They don't call him THE BIG TICKET for nothin'. 

Yup, sure looks like KG's GAME is declining....


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Skiles has benched all three of our guards in this quarter- now Duhon is out. How about our lone tall defensive guard on Redd, Skiles?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*



SPMJ said:


> Well, this looks done. Redd's making everything(whose guarding him?) and we're having our usual 3rd qtr blues of poor shooting and turnovers.


I'm not feeling too confident about this one.

If it's a race to 100, bulls need 32, bucks 18, and it's not even the end of Q3.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*



bullybullz said:


> KG with another TRIPLE DOUBLE. A HUGE one too. 33 points, 13 rebounds and 10 assists. They don't call him THE BIG TICKET for nothin'.
> 
> Yup, sure looks like KG's GAME is declining....


bullybullz, for future reference, put these posts elsewhere - next one may bring a warning for being a disruptive post...


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

Looks like Redd just took over the show. 36 points in just 27 minutes of play.2 1/2 minutes remaining in the 3rd and Gordon is Ice Cold. this game is over.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich's been playing like garbage for a little while now too.

I saw he was on the Not Hot section of Yahoo Sports a day ago.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Jeez Redd has 41 points. I guess he'll hit 50 pretty easily.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*



King Joseus said:


> bullybullz, for future reference, put these posts elsewhere - next one may bring a warning for being a disruptive post...


Man, you really must not like me. First you closed one of my threads with no evidence to back up your statements and now this??? I've seen people post more random stuff in previous Bulls game threads. You think that now you're the moderator you can just boss people around?? What's the fun in that??? I liked you when you were an administrator or whatever the hell you were before.

What did I ever do to you????


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow Redd is going for 60


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

are u kidding me 8/12 from 3p land for redd!!!!!!!!!!
whats the record for most threes in a game?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bucks with the ball and time running out. Bulls put Thomas on him. They basically hand it off to him near half court. He takes two dribbles and shoots from 10 feet beyond the arc with plenty of time left and barely missed. He is really feeling it. he's got that kind of range, too.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Tyrus has 7 points and 7 rebounds in 20 minutes. That's pretty decent compared to PJ's 4 and 2 in 16 minutes.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

BenDengGo said:


> are u kidding me 8/12 from 3p land for redd!!!!!!!!!!
> whats the record for most threes in a game?


Gordon went 9-9 from 3 point land :clap:
Edit: I believe last year versus the Wizards.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*



King Joseus said:


> bullybullz, for future reference, put these posts elsewhere - next one may bring a warning for being a disruptive post...


Besides, I thought KG has a lot of interest among Bulls fans because he might opt out next year and he might join the Bulls!!!:yay:


----------



## LIBlue (Aug 17, 2002)

What's the [email protected]#$%^&*( score folks.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

I wouldn't count the Bulls out of a 12 point game. Redd should get cold any time. Atleast Hinrich and Deng are stepping it up, kind of.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*

How come BG7 doesn't drive to the hoop more when his shots don't fall? Seriously, for him to enter the next level of top notch scorers, he has to learn to get to the FT line for 7 FTA/game. We could use his FTA's and his good FT%.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow, how many times does Michael Redd have to burn the Chicago Bulls before we actually decide to do something about it? Wouldn't it make sense to put Sefolosha on Redd? He's the definition of a Bulls killer.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Time for Ben Gordon to do his best Michael Redd imitation.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Have we gone 8 games over 500 this season? Gah it seems like our road block is 7 games over.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

LIBlue said:


> What's the [email protected]#$%^&*( score folks.


http://www.nba.com/games/20070304/CHIMIL/boxscore.html


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

why didnt scotty put thabo on redd???
thats what we drafted him for, no?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Where's the D?? They got 100 points with 9 minutes to go in the game.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*



bullybullz said:


> Man, you really must not like me. First you closed one of my threads with no evidence to back up your statements and now this??? I've seen people post more random stuff in previous Bulls game threads. You think that now you're the moderator you can just boss people around?? What's the fun in that??? I liked you when you were an administrator or whatever the hell you were before.
> 
> What did I ever do to you????


He's the mod. He said to take it elsewhere. Please do. This thread is about the game, man...some of us are trying to follow along, and you're completely disrupting that.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*



theanimal23 said:


> How come BG7 doesn't drive to the hoop more when his shots don't fall? Seriously, for him to enter the next level of top notch scorers, he has to learn to get to the FT line for 7 FTA/game. We could use his FTA's and his good FT%.


He did during the couple unbelievable months he had earlier in the season. I don't know what happened.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Where's the D?? They got 100 points with 9 minutes to go in the game.


Seems like they left it on the bus, or back at the united center.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> why didnt scotty put thabo on redd???
> thats what we drafted him for, no?


Yes, I'm surprised too. Why Skiles don't try to put Thabo on Redd. Nothing works on Redd, might as well try our future defensive stopper.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

I chalk this game L to again no answer for the zone,and playing a hot team at the wrong time.The buck's have been hot over the last week of 2,so it just our luck we play them now.O yeah,mike redd 2 is the reason,but we all know he was going to get him tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*



JeremyB0001 said:


> He did during the couple unbelievable months he had earlier in the season. I don't know what happened.


Dunno. He's on fire through Q2, then comes out and takes 4 FGA in Q3 and passed up all kinds of open looks.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

9:17 CHI - A. Griffin enters game for T. Thomas
9:17 CHI - C. Duhon enters game for K. Hinrich
9:17 CHI - M. Allen enters game for B. Wallace
9:17 CHI - Full timeout (Timeout #5)

whatever.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> 9:17 CHI - A. Griffin enters game for T. Thomas
> 9:17 CHI - C. Duhon enters game for K. Hinrich
> 9:17 CHI - M. Allen enters game for B. Wallace
> 9:17 CHI - Full timeout (Timeout #5)
> ...


Throwin' in the towel,


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Quietly, the bulls are getting back into this game.

Bucks haven't scored in a while, and it's 10 point game with 7:30 left


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Gordon's free throw streak ended, I think.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

DAMN looks like we're making a comeback! 7 point game. Gordon's feeling it.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

7 point game with 6:28 to go - Bulls are somehow still in this thing, let's hope Gordon catches fire...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon has 11 points in Q4 already.

Redd is their answer, tho.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*



JeremyB0001 said:


> He did during the couple unbelievable months he had earlier in the season. I don't know what happened.


Yeah, I wish he could go back to that. He is strong and can take the contact. 

Lets hope he can develop that habit again at the end of this year for the playoffs.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ugh we're missing FTs.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls announcers whining aobut the lack of defensive rebounding.

Why are Griffin and Allen in the game? Where is Wallace, the answer to the defensive rebounding problem?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Offensive rebounds :curse:


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

6 point game! Gordon is on FIRE


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Maybe gordon's going to finish with more points than Redd. What a turnabout.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Redd misses a 3, lets hope this continues


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gordon another three, he's got 40 now.
108-103, 3:00 left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

3 by GORDON! 5 point deficit.

Gordon's got 40!


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

40 points for Gordon my goodness what a show, win or lose great game by Redd and Gordon :clap:


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Gordon with a steal! :lol: This is Ben Gordon vs teh Bucks. Foul on Bogut


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

This officiating is so biased for the Bulls right now, I almost feel guilty. I think I've seen six or seven calls go against the Bucks in a row. I wonder why?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Once again little to no contribution outside the Big 3. Noce


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

This game is just another example why point differential is meaningless when it comes to the Bulls. The Bulls were down by 18 at one point. Gordon is good enough to chip this lead down and maybe tie it near the end, but the other team is still going to win somehow.

I'm prepared to eat crow, however.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

New career high for Gordon, 42 and counting.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> This officiating is so biased for the Bulls right now, I almost feel guilty. I think I've seen six or seven calls go against the Bucks in a row. I wonder why?


Maybe one of the officials is gay, and caught site of Gordon's butt? :biggrin: :cowboy:


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

I still think we will lose this in the end by either a buzzer beater by Redd or a missed opportunity by Gordon  Just an instinct, still 5 point game a nd Gordon with 42.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

1 point game
27-10 run for the bulls


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

49.4 to go 109-110, Bucks TO...

(or so says the box score)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BEN misses the 3 for the lead ! DAMMIT.

One point deficit with 50 seconds left. Bucks ball.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If the bulls lose by 1 and gordon misses the last shot, is he not clutch?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Maybe one of the officials is gay, and caught site of Gordon's butt? :biggrin: :cowboy:


It's the only explanation.

"Milwaukee by the slimest of margins."


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ugh...this is the sort of game where we'll lost on the last possession. Gordon's had his usual 4th qtr but you know he'll miss the last shot. Just hasn't been his year as far as Game Winners are concerned.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

That last miss aside, Gordon has had an almost unfathomably good 4th.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BAD pass by Redd. BULLS BALL with 47 seconds left. Timeout!


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Redd miss pass Turnover, bulls Full TO 1 pt game


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> If the bulls lose by 1 and gordon misses the last shot, is he not clutch?


Well, he just missed a 3 that could have taken the lead, but I agree with you.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

AAAAGHGHGHHHHGHGGGGHHHH!!!

We're gonna lose this game! Where's the D? Why isn't Skiles playing Thabo? Aaaaagggghhhhhh! Why does Skiles want to lose games??!! I'm turning this game off. Where's the effort?!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Why did Duhon check in for Gordon?


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> If the bulls lose by 1 and gordon misses the last shot, is he not clutch?


He's the reason why we are even this close


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

you agree with a question?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nvmd. Defensive Substitution.

Skiles first correct substitution in forever.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Why Is Malik Allen Shooting This Late In The Game? ****


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Did Skiles really draw up a drive/kick for Allen to get the outside jumper?

:worthy:


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Malik?!?!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

uhhh. brilliant? :lol:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm assuming they doubled Gordon hard given Malik took the shot.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Why Did Malik Allen Take The Shot Whafiwfhf Ahhhh


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

This is tense.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Where's the effort? Aaaaaaggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

What a good game. When was the last time the Bulls had a come from behind victory?


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

16 seconds left
110-109
bulls timeout

Looks lilke I was right, we ened gordon badly


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, Redd missed the shot. Bulls ball with 16 seconds left and down 1.

C'MON GORDON!! You're due for a GW.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben Freaking Gordon.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Where's the effort? Aaaaaaggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!



doood r u ok? :biggrin:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> AAAAGHGHGHHHHGHGGGGHHHH!!!
> 
> We're gonna lose this game! Where's the D? Why isn't Skiles playing Thabo? Aaaaagggghhhhhh! Why does Skiles want to lose games??!! I'm turning this game off. Where's the effort?!


Do you not agree Thabo would have helped slow down Redd?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

little ben


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

"Ben Gordon fires a dagger."


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think that Skiles was trying to lose this game. Aaaaaaagggghhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon with the 15 footer. WE GOT THE 1 POINT LEAD!! 

OK, please, DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

111-110 Bulls - we shouldn't give them the last shot, though. Ugh...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Huzzah!

now some D please.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Ben Gordon Witha Tough Shot 111-110 Gordon 44 Points Ahh


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! Please REdd don't break our herats


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Someone please guard Redd


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Glad we got the lead. Now they'll take the shot early instead of running the clock. Gotta boxout in these situations. I'll go crazy if we lose another game on an off. rebound.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I sure hope NBA.com puts together one of those highlight packages that they do whenever a player has a career game.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

WTF - Why do you foul .

Duhon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I just hate it when people give up so early. "We lost this one", "I'm turning this game off", etc. when there was still plenty of time left. This happens quite often on this board. Have some patience, people.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Offensive Rebound?!?!?!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Box out


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We Gave Them The ****ing Offensive Rebound!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

clank


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Eeeekkkkkkkkkkkk

OT baby


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Dammit, tie game, 3 seconds left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> I just hate it when people give up so early. "We lost this one", "I'm turning this game off", etc. when there was still plenty of time left. This happens quite often on this board. Have some patience, people.


Uhh...what do you want us to do when the team goes down 18 and is a ****ty road squad to begin with?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Man, we have some of the most disheartening end game execution on both ends of the floor ever.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Off to OT. Box out!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

If Patterson hit both of the ft's I'd have started the Chris Duhon anit-fan club.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

argh. tough way to go to OT, though at least he missed one.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Overtime...sigh duhon:| where is our rebounders


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Redd chokes. Refs rescue the Buck for an OT.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK, overall, while I hated fallign behind by that much.Kudos to the team for fighting their way back.

That being said.No one but Gordon or Deng should shoot the Ball.

Malik..............sightings of him shooting make me reach for the remote


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

So un****ing believable that we couldn't rebound the ball AGAIN. Pathetic.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Why didn't Skiles play Gordon in the 4th quarter?


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

I normally watch the games on TV. This combination of CBS sportsline and the board is killing me. AAAARRRRGHHH!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

OK ante up. Who ends up the game's leading scorer Redd or Gordon?

I say Gordon.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

I blame Skiles for drawing up a play for MALIK ALLEN when its 40s left in the 4th? COME ON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon and Redd both with 46 now.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Why didn't Skiles play Gordon in the 4th quarter?


We get it....


people's emotions run high in the midst of the game. No need to stoke the embers further.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Bucks are cold and we were hot in the 4th, lets hope this carries on into OT.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Deng


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT is a good time to have your biggest lead of the game.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

LuolDeng said:


> Why Is Malik Allen Shooting This Late In The Game? ****





DaBullz said:


> Did Skiles really draw up a drive/kick for Allen to get the outside jumper?
> 
> :worthy:





JeremyB0001 said:


> Malik?!?!





ViciousFlogging said:


> uhhh. brilliant? :lol:


This was a humorous sequence. Not complaining, just saying.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

The Bulls have stolen so few games this season...let's steal one here.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich with a 3!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Kirk!

Big 3 are doing their thing offensively today. Just need a few more stops.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Hinrich with a 3


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Both Gordon and Redd with 48.
Wow..


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I'll be ecstatic if Gordon hits 50.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Offensive foul by Kirk :curse:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Offensive foul on Kirk, not what we needed there.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Yikes, Hinrich with his 6th TO on the offensive foul...


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

I wish this game was on ABC right now!

Anyway, Ben Gordon looking to carry the Bulls to victory this game, but if Michael Redd gets a streak going again... Well, you all now what can happen.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

50 for Redd.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

this reminds me of the Warriors game I was at...keep getting small leads, but never put in the dagger.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

3 Bucks offensive rebounds on 1 possession. UGH


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

122-118 Bulls lead, Bucks TO with 51 seconds to go...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Unbelievable. WE can't grab the ****ing rebound. 15 off. rebounds for the Bucks now.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

how many freaking offensive rebounds did we just give up? sheesh. It's not like the Bucks have Rodman and Barkley on the glass or anything.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

In spite of Gordon's (close to) 50 points...

The player of the game for the bulls today is Adrian Griffin.

He came in and has shut down Redd for the most part for the better part of 2 quarters and OT. When Redd does score, it's been tough shots.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> In spite of Gordon's (close to) 50 points...
> 
> The player of the game for the bulls today is Adrian Griffin.
> 
> He came in and has shut down Redd for the most part for the better part of 2 quarters and OT. When Redd does score, it's been tough shots.


Make that all of Q4 and now overtime.

And as I write this, Griffin falls down letting Redd get a layup.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> In spite of Gordon's (close to) 50 points...
> 
> The player of the game for the bulls today is Adrian Griffin.
> 
> He came in and has shut down Redd for the most part for the better part of 2 quarters and OT. When Redd does score, it's been tough shots.


It was a Bruse Bowen in his prime type thing... But lets be honest, the Bucks still had 111 points to end the 4th and without Gordon's scoring, Griffen's defense wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

DaBullz said:


> In spite of Gordon's (close to) 50 points...
> 
> The player of the game for the bulls today is Adrian Griffin.
> 
> He came in and has shut down Redd for the most part for the better part of 2 quarters and OT. When Redd does score, it's been tough shots.


I'm telling you, Griff is much more important to this team than Du.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

2 point game. Redd going off again . Is Kirk back on him?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG looks like Mo Williams just turned the ball over. OK 2 point lead and FTs coming if we can inbound properly.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ss03 said:


> It was a Bruse Bowen in his prime type thing... But lets be honest, the Bucks still had 111 points to end the 4th and without Gordon's scoring, Griffen's defense wouldn't have mattered.


Of course Gordon's been valuable, but we don't make this game close if he has a 24 point quarter and so does Redd.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

4 point lead, 11 seconds and a Bucks timeout - I guess we couldn't get Ben the ball since Kirk shot the FTs...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They fouled with 12 seconds left. Kirk sinks both! Up 4! Milwaukee timeout.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Big freethrows by Kirk, 4 point game with 11 seconds left.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Barring some ridiculous set of circumstances, we have this one in the bag.

Stole one on the road.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Good win guys...

If you're unlucky, Redd will shoot a 3, get it in and get fouled on the play.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Great to see Griffin ready to come in and contribute so well on a night where Redd was just abusing Kirk (I assume) and whoever else. This is why he's on the squad.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

"Hammer dagger?"


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Redd misses layup but WHAT DO YOU KNOW, we give up the off. rebound to Bogut who gets fouled with 5 seconds left. Misses 1st and makes 2nd! 3 point game. Bucks foul Kirk with 4 seconds left. He again sinks BOTH! Up 5 and that should do it!

WHAT A WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tape Delay abt to start on WCIU in 5 minutes.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls win!!!!

Dinner time!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Despite the positive result, I will never do this again. I just can't stand flying blind. I'm too old for this s***.

Way to steal one Bulls!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Sucks that this game is delayed and was unable to see it. Looked like a very good comeback in the 4th to tie and win in OT. Damn.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Gordon is a an Allstar


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

bre9 said:


> Your'e mad cause Gordon scored 48 points haha hate all u want.


I'm actually very happy and wanted him to get 50. Bottom line: Bulls win. That's what I'm most happy about.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Enough with the personal jabs. They'll be deleted anyway.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

snatching defeat...oh wait...snatching _VICTORY_ from the jaws of _DEFEAT_.



ahh. that feels good. what a comeback. a hammerdagger kinda comeback. oh yeah. 


more :bananallama:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Games against Milwaukee are always fun because they are so awful defensively.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> I'm actually very happy and wanted him to get 50. Bottom line: Bulls win. That's what I'm most happy about.


I just don't feel it from u though


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Feel so ****ing good to finally STEAL one when others have been doing it to us all season long.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

That was huge come from behind win. When the Bulls were down by 18 w/ 9 minutes left I thought it was over. Way to go Ben Gordon and company.
Adrian Griffin should change his nickname from Hawk to Clamp, he did a nice job cooling off Redd.


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

transplant said:


> Despite the positive result, I will never do this again. I just can't stand flying blind. I'm too old for this s***.
> 
> Way to steal one Bulls!


53? Your just a pup!:biggrin:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mdG53AiNwBQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mdG53AiNwBQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> snatching defeat...oh wait...snatching _VICTORY_ from the jaws of _DEFEAT_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Bulls have done this way too infrequently this season. Their record in close games (3 pts or less) has been awful (and oddly enough won't be helped by this win), but they clearly stole this one.

Excellent. Go Bulls!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

From Hawk to Clamp,  haha

Man, Gordon is the man. If he can just start attacking the rim more and get more FT attempts, he will be unguardable night in and night out.


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow2" align="right"><td align="left">B. Gordon</td> <td>
</td> <td>18-32</td> <td>6-12</td> <td>6-7</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>48</td></tr></tbody></table>
From Yahoo 
How does this line = 48 Points?


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Sigifrith said:


> 53? Your just a pup!:biggrin:


Thanks. Right now I'm a sweaty, worn out 53 year old pup...

...but we won!


----------



## southpark (Jul 5, 2003)

Sigifrith said:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow2" align="right"><td align="left">B. Gordon</td> <td>
> </td> <td>18-32</td> <td>6-12</td> <td>6-7</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> ...


how does it not...6 threes is 18 pts, 6 FTs is 6 pts, 12 two-pointers is 24 pts.....18+6+24=48


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

southpark said:


> how does it not...6 threes is 18 pts, 6 FTs is 6 pts, 12 two-pointers is 24 pts.....18+6+24=48


Yep. The FGA inclues the 3pt attempts, too


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> a hammerdagger kinda comeback.


LOL , poor Red, one of these days he's going to say with a screwdriver


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Yep. The FGA inclues the 3pt attempts, too


I missed that. Thought he had 18 - 32 2 pointers.

Danke


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Well i was wrong,i thought we where done,I'm so glad i was wrong,Great game maybe the best all season,not just for ben but for the team.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

* * *


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Skiles should have never benched Gordon the start of the second quater the bulls went on a slump.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone notice Gordon Hinrich and Deng were responsible for 98 of the 126 points today?


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

nitric said:


> Anyone notice Gordon Hinrich and Deng were responsible for 98 of the 126 points today?


Yea the Big three could have been the big four if Noce was well.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Was following the game until mid-way through the 3rd Qtr, kinda figured they'd loose.

Was shocked to see a great comback.

Too bad ESPN doesn't think much of the Bulls, SportsCenter just started and the teaser was "You won't believe what Michael Redd did today".
NO mention of Ben Gordon or a Bulls comeback win.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Feels so great to wake up to a win!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)




----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Is there anything more funny than Johnny Red Kerr constantly saying "You got it Ben" whenever he has the ball in his hands? You can tell the old man has no confidence in the rest of the team. Ben could be dribbling the ball 5 feet outside the arc and Red will be talking abt how he's got it. Now he's even started to do it when somebody else has the ball. "Just keep an eye on Ben".

Either BG's the greatest player Red's ever seen or his eye sight has gotten so poor that he never believes BG's actually being guarded.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Is there anything more funny than Johnny Red Kerr constantly saying "You got it Ben" whenever he has the ball in his hands? You can tell the old man has no confidence in the rest of the team. Ben could be dribbling the ball 5 feet outside the arc and Red will be talking abt how he's got it. Now he's even started to do it when somebody else has the ball. "Just keep an eye on Ben".
> 
> Either BG's the greatest player Red's ever seen or his eye sight has gotten so poor that he never believes BG's actually being guarded.


Didn't Red at some point in overtime say, "you don't even need to pass the ball Ben." Nevermind that it was the very beginning of a posession with like twenty seconds left on the shot clock.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Is there anything more funny than Johnny Red Kerr constantly saying "You got it Ben" whenever he has the ball in his hands? You can tell the old man has no confidence in the rest of the team. Ben could be dribbling the ball 5 feet outside the arc and Red will be talking abt how he's got it. Now he's even started to do it when somebody else has the ball. "Just keep an eye on Ben".
> 
> Either BG's the greatest player Red's ever seen or his eye sight has gotten so poor that he never believes BG's actually being guarded.


Yeah i noticed in every game he wants Ben to shoot lights out


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This is such an awesome game. I don't know the final score. I'm just posting.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk for three! wow. I'm definetely putting this game up for download. split up a few highlights, 

ooh Ben with the floater..


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

King Joseus said:


>


The mascots for the mascots challenge! I missed the challenge, and I notice my personal favorite not in the line up - the Verlo Mattress Factory mattress! I did run into him in the hallway - he's way too soft. 

We were sitting around a number of families with young boys, and they were more excited about seeing Ronald McDonald than the game.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Kirk for three! wow. I'm definetely putting this game up for download. split up a few highlights,
> 
> ooh Ben with the floater..


Ben's shot is a thing of beauty.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I love the Mascots pic. Oh are the two tall mascots? Don't they appear in Brewers games?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yay. Bulls win.

Finally a comeback where we don't come up short. I assume Kirk makes both these ft's and game over.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> I love the Mascots pic. Oh are the two tall mascots? Don't they appear in Brewers games?


Yep. All the mascots were local - so Bernie Brewer and the Sausages from Miller Park were there. No relation to the SausageKingofChicago. The cookie is from Midwest Express Airlines, famous for their warm chocolate chip cookie treats on flights, and the Culver Frozan Custard Cone, the Marquette Golden Eagle, the Appleby's Apple, Bernie Brewer.


I've no idea who the weird animal in purple shorts is.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

What a game, what a game. I'm proud of these guys finally pulling out a win with a game like that. How about Griff, shutting down Redd in the 4th when nobody else could. This could only boost their confidence to win close games like these.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Spongy, can you put the file up in like MPEG, or AVI, or something normal (not sure what format you usually go with), but I want to put this on my iPod and watch it during school tommorow, so it'd probably easier to convert it if it was a more normal file type.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

narek said:


> Yep. All the mascots were local - so Bernie Brewer and the Sausages from Miller Park were there. No relation to the SausageKingofChicago. The cookie is from Midwest Express Airlines, famous for their warm chocolate chip cookie treats on flights, and the Culver Frozan Custard Cone, the Marquette Golden Eagle, the Appleby's Apple, Bernie Brewer.
> 
> 
> I've no idea who the weird animal in purple shorts is.



Was Randall Simon there as well?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks narek. I'm sure all the children loved it. B/c I know I liked that pic. Haha.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/20K9CdAVxF4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/20K9CdAVxF4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Was Randall Simon there as well?


No, no, the Sausages were safe. Well, as safe as anyone in an awkward costume can be when at a major sporting event where hungry people are in attendance.
No baseball bats in the buidling helped.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, 2 pm, Bradley Center, March 4, 2997, WCIU-TV*



Good Hope said:


> Narek! I was looking so hard for the mistake in the name that I missed the date!
> 
> Who exactly is going to be on the teams in the year 2997?


9, 0s right next to each other on the key board! 

And I was on my way to Milwaukee for lunch when you spotted this. Thanks to whomever fixed the date.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

After watching the game I gotta say the refs let Griffin get away with murder on Redd in the 4th qtr. In fact, the whole game we got "respect" like I've never seen us get since the MJ years. But I'll take it. This team has been screwed enough.

Gordon inbounding the ball when the Bucks had to foul was disappointing. Skiles . Surely he knew BG had 48 points?


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

bre9 said:


> Yeah i noticed in every game he wants Ben to shoot lights out



who doesn't!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> After watching the game I gotta say the refs let Griffin get away with murder on Redd in the 4th qtr. In fact, the whole game we got "respect" like I've never seen us get since the MJ years. But I'll take it. This team has been screwed enough.
> 
> Gordon inbounding the ball when the Bucks had to foul was disappointing. Skiles . Surely he knew BG had 48 points?


Yup, undoubtedly it was because Gordon had 48 points. Its disappointing to see your coach do this BS. We were definitely going to win the game at that point, so what harm does it do to have Gordon score 50...hell, he's our best freethrow shooter, so it would play into our strategy as well. We are going to need to get rid of Skiles, his antics are just ridiculous.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Yup, undoubtedly it was because Gordon had 48 points. Its disappointing to see your coach do this BS. We were definitely going to win the game at that point, so what harm does it do to have Gordon score 50...hell, he's our best freethrow shooter, so it would play into our strategy as well. We are going to need to get rid of Skiles, his antics are just ridiculous.


I heard that after the game Skiles hit Gordon with a paddle 48 times to teach him not to score.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The crowd has a sizeable Bulls contingency. So sizeable that the post-game show host on a Milwaukee sports talk station was complaining about it. Now as Milwaukee/Chicago sporting events always have a lot of Chicagoans in attendance. Bulls games don't (harder to get that many tickets), but there's been lots of Packer fans in Chicago for Bears/Packer games over the years. He should be used to it. 

Heck, the company I work for used to sponsor Brewer/White Sox, And then Brewer/Cubs games just because a good part of our workforce is in Chicago. The Brewers loved it.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I heard that after the game Skiles hit Gordon with a paddle 48 times to teach him not to score.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

narek said:


> The crowd has a sizeable Bulls contingency. So sizeable that the post-game show host on a Milwaukee sports talk station was complaining about it. Now as Milwaukee/Chicago sporting events always have a lot of Chicagoans in attendance. Bulls games don't (harder to get that many tickets), but there's been lots of Packer fans in Chicago for Bears/Packer games over the years. He should be used to it.
> 
> Heck, the company I work for used to sponsor Brewer/White Sox, And then Brewer/Cubs games just because a good part of our workforce is in Chicago. The Brewers loved it.


I was at the game today, and you should of heard all the Bulls fans, esp. in the second half.

We were booing their free throw shooters almost as loudly as they were booing ours. And we were cheering for our team nearly as loud as they were cheering for the Bucks. I was kind of surprised how many Chicagoans were at the game. 

It was great.

Amazing game to attend. It was my first Bulls game I've been too.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

such sweet thunder said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mdG53AiNwBQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mdG53AiNwBQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Boom goes the dynamite.


I wonder if this poor guy was able to keep his job...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Vintage said:


> I was at the game today, and you should of heard all the Bulls fans, esp. in the second half.
> 
> We were booing their free throw shooters almost as loudly as they were booing ours. And we were cheering for our team nearly as loud as they were cheering for the Bucks. I was kind of surprised how many Chicagoans were at the game.
> 
> ...


Geesh, what section? I was in 215. Pax was sitting on the other side of the court from me. I couldn't tell if Herb was there - he's usually behind the Bucks bench, about 10 rows up near center court.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I was wearing a Gordon jersey!

I think I deserve some of the credit for his big night.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

narek said:


> Geesh, what section? I was in 215. Pax was sitting on the other side of the court from me. I couldn't tell if Herb was there - he's usually behind the Bucks bench, about 10 rows up near center court.



222. I was in the lower bowl, more towards behind the basket (if you are familiar with Marquette games, I was in the lower student section). Probably 20 or so rows up from the floor.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> After watching the game I gotta say the refs let Griffin get away with murder on Redd in the 4th qtr. In fact, the whole game we got "respect" like I've never seen us get since the MJ years. But I'll take it. This team has been screwed enough.


Yeah, you have to credit Skiles for this. I was screaming for Thabo, but Thabo would have picked up fouls easily. 



> Gordon inbounding the ball when the Bucks had to foul was disappointing. Skiles . Surely he knew BG had 48 points?


And you have to fault him for this, too. 

Ben *always* shoots the free throws in endgame situations. He has the highest % on the team. Making Ben inbound the ball to Kirk is more that just conspicuous. It is blatant, in my opinion. 

On one hand, I understand it because I want to keep Ben as motivated as possible, too. I don't want Ben to become content or satisfied with his play, which might have happened after scoring 50. 

On the other hand, who knows how many more opportunities he'll have to score 50? The Bulls don't have a tall defensive guard, but the Bucks don't have *a* defensive guard. Mo Williams, Charlie Bell, Michael Redd... ick. 

(I guess it's possible Ben chose not to go for 50 but I don't see why he would do that.)

Ben is probably too passive to complain or care so this ultimately doesn't matter, but it's still stupid.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Yeah, you have to credit Skiles for this. I was screaming for Thabo, but Thabo would have picked up fouls easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was conspicuous, too, but there's a little more to it than simple conspiracy theory.

In theory, that is, the bucks would try to go for the steal first and then foul. It's not unreasonable to get the ball into the hands of a guy who's not prone to turnovers and who's not a bad FT shooter in his own right.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I thought it was conspicuous, too, but there's a little more to it than simple conspiracy theory.
> 
> In theory, that is, the bucks would try to go for the steal first and then foul. It's not unreasonable to get the ball into the hands of a guy who's not prone to turnovers and who's not a bad FT shooter in his own right.


Good point, but Kirk was just a wee bit TO prone himself. 1-1 ratio, if I remember the box score correctly. ehh.

I don't know if Skiles was conscious of the 50pt thing, but it's a shame Ben didn't get the chance there. Would have been cool.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

The Chicago fans at the game came across on tv loud and proud. The camera crew had a field day showing them. 

Props to all those who were there to provide the cheers and appropriate boos to support the Bulls :clap:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> I wonder if this poor guy was able to keep his job...


Gene Wojciechowski did a funny article on this at espen:

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/columns/story?columnist=wojciechowski_gene&id=2785830



> Just in case you forgot, his name is Brian Collins. That's him to the right. Nice guy, too. Bad goatee, but nice guy. He's the kind of guy who travels to Appalachia and helps build houses for Habitat For Humanity. Wants to make a difference in the world.
> 
> On a March night in 2005, the nice guy volunteered to anchor the "Newslink @ Nine" sportscast on the Ball State University television station. The scheduled anchor had canceled, so Collins, a 19-year-old telecommunications freshman from Milan, Ohio, offered to help. He had never done a sportscast, but how hard could it be, right? You read some scores, breeze through the highlights, and before you know it, you're back in your dorm room doing English Lit homework.
> 
> ...


more at link.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

JeremyB0001 said:
 

> I heard that after the game Skiles hit Gordon with a paddle 48 times to teach him not to score.












_assume the position! _

:raised_ey


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

WestHighHawk said:


> The Chicago fans at the game came across on tv loud and proud. The camera crew had a field day showing them.
> 
> Props to all those who were there to provide the cheers and appropriate boos to support the Bulls :clap:


They were more livelier than our fans here & they didn't go home with a free sammich either.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

such sweet thunder said:


> Gene Wojciechowski did a funny article on this at espen:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/columns/story?columnist=wojciechowski_gene&id=2785830
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, thanks for the info!!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

A bit on Griff and the defense:



> MILWAUKEE -- During a postgame interview, Adrian Griffin excused himself, bent down to pick up a towel and wiped sweat from his brow.
> 
> Such is life when you chase Michael Redd around for most of your 23 minutes.
> 
> ...


Griffin sees Redd, answers call on 'D'

And a bit on the Milwaukee Zone, and Stotts's view of Griff's defense:



> In a zone: After the game, Skiles couldn't decide whether the Bucks' zone defense had bothered the Bulls.
> 
> "Every time we play Milwaukee, we end up feeling like it bothered us but we scored 126 points and shot a great percentage (53.4%)," Skiles said. "Each time we've played them, it's bothered us a little bit during the game. Our vision against it hasn't been great but we've got open people all over the place and it's just a matter of capitalizing on it."
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=573077


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

First Half Highlights

Second Half Highlights


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks as always Spongy


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> I wonder if this poor guy was able to keep his job...


He was a college student, and it was a student broadcast.

He's had a good 15 minutes out of it . . .

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/06/13/earlyshow/leisure/celebspot/main701289.shtml


----------

